# Bought wrong Nicotine



## Pieter Bouwer (5/3/16)

Hi all, went to buy some juice yesterday and after filling my tank realised was given the 11% but actually wanted the 6%. What can I add to the 11 to bring the strength down, burning my throat


----------



## Andre (5/3/16)

You can add VG or PG or a combination of the two. PG carries flavour better. Thereafter shake well and let it stand for 24 hours for the flavours to integrate. On 30 ml of juice you need to add 25 ml of VG/PG to get from 11 mg to 6 mg.


----------



## Pieter Bouwer (5/3/16)

Andre said:


> You can add VG or PG or a combination of the two. PG carries flavour better. Thereafter shake well and let it stand for 24 hours for the flavours to integrate. On 30 ml of juice you need to add 25 ml of VG/PG to get from 11 mg to 6 mg.


----------



## Pieter Bouwer (5/3/16)

Thank you Wayne, I saw on a tread that can buy it from Dischem, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Pieter Bouwer (5/3/16)

Oops thanks Andre


----------



## stevie g (5/3/16)

Only vg at dischem and it will mute the flavor a lot unfortunately. Dischem calls it GLYCERIN BP


----------



## Andre (5/3/16)

As @Sprint said above - with only VG you are going to lose a lot of flavour. You can get both VG and PG and www.vapoourmountain.co.za. - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/diy/other/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pieter Bouwer (5/3/16)

I just called Dischem and asked if the have Propylene Glycol PG and the said yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (5/3/16)

On a side note, wth are you vaping that is 11mg? I only know of even number nic.


----------



## Pieter Bouwer (5/3/16)

Bought from Vape Mob in Kenilworth, Cape Town

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/3/16)

Pieter Bouwer said:


> Hi all, went to buy some juice yesterday and after filling my tank realised was given the 11% but actually wanted the 6%. What can I add to the 11 to bring the strength down, burning my throat



Cheapest way is to get some Dolly Varden glycerine BP. Found at most pharmacies and even some Retail stores.
Welcome to the forum BTW.

I think that juice is a 50\50 so upping just the VG would work besides the flavour loss. Ijust2 should wick it just fine.


----------



## Nightwalker (5/3/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Cheapest way is to get some Dolly Varden glycerine BP. Found at most pharmacies and even some Retail stores.
> Welcome to the forum BTW.
> 
> I think that juice is a 50\50 so upping just the VG would work besides the flavour loss. Ijust2 should wick it just fine.


 From pnp


----------



## Pieter Bouwer (5/3/16)




----------



## Caveman (5/3/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Ijust2 should wick it just fine.



I will for sure, I'm using max VG in my iJust2 atm. I thinned it with about 10% distilled water.


----------



## capetocuba (5/3/16)

You can also keep it simple & buy a zero nicotine in same flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

